# 50 Dollar Lesson



## Conservadude (Sep 9, 2012)

> I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be
> when she grows up. She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of
> her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?
> She replied, I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 9, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> > I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be
> > when she grows up. She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of
> > her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?
> > She replied, I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people.
> > ...



I've got one!



Father/Daughter Talk 
A young woman was about to finish her first year of college. Like so many others her age, she considered herself to be a very liberal Democrat, and was very much in favor of "the redistribution of wealth."

She was deeply ashamed that her father was a rather staunch Conservative, a feeling she openly expressed. Based on the lectures that she had participated in, and the occasional chat with a professor, she felt that her father had for years harbored an evil, selfish desire to keep what he thought should be his.

One day she was challenging her father on his opposition to higher taxes on the rich and the addition of more government welfare programs. The self-professed objectivity proclaimed by her professors had to be the truth and she indicated so to her father. 

 He responded by asking how she was doing in school.
Taken aback, she answered rather haughtily that she had a 4.0 GPA, and let him know that it was tough to maintain, insisting that she was taking a very difficult course load and was constantly studying, which left her no time to go out and party like other people she knew. She didn't even have time for a boyfriend, and didn't really have many college friends because she spent all her time studying.
Her father listened and then asked, "How is your friend Audrey doing?"

She replied, "Audrey is barely getting by. All she takes are easy classes, she never studies, and she barely has a 2.0 GPA. She is so popular on campus; college for her is a blast. She's always invited to all the parties, and lots of times she doesn't even show up for classes because she's too hung over."

Her wise father asked his daughter, "Why don't you go to the Dean's office and ask him to deduct a 1.0 off your GPA and give it to your friend who only has a 2.0. That way you will both have a 3.0 GPA and certainly that would be a fair and equal distribution of GPA."

The daughter, visibly shocked by her father's suggestion, angrily fired back, "That wouldn't be fair! I have worked really hard for my grades! I've invested a lot of time, and a lot of hard work! Audrey has done next to nothing toward her degree. She played while I worked my tail off!"

The father slowly smiled, winked and said gently, "Welcome to the Conservative party."


----------



## Dante (Sep 23, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> > I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be
> > when she grows up. She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of
> > her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?
> > She replied, I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people.
> > ...


[youtube]0OnpkDWbeJs[/youtube]

Pondo Pontificus?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 23, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be
> when she grows up. She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of
> her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?
> She replied, I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people.
> ...


The flaw in this little right-wing vignette is someone who needs to mow a lawn, pull weeds and sweep a yard for fifty bucks will not be paying enough income tax (if any at all) to be contributing to any welfare programs.  And the fact that those whose incomes and holdings would qualify for a substantial redistributable tax increase and/or assessment did not acquire their (typically excessive) wealth by mowing lawns or any such truly "hard work."  

So the very premise of your offering is conspicuously defective.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> I've got one!
> 
> 
> Father/Daughter Talk
> ...


Your contribution refers to the comparison of a hard worker to a stereotypical slacker, which hardly represents the factual circumstances in the existing problem of inequitable wealth distribution in America.  

The hypothesis refers to an example of a hard-worker vs a typical _ten percenter._  As I'm sure you know, the _ten percent_ is a perpetual problem for which there apparently is no solution short of a Nazi-style extermination program.  But I'm equally sure you know that everyone who qualifies for some form of government assistance is not a _ten-percenter_ but has fallen onto hard times through no fault of their own.  

I am also quite sure that someone with your obvious intelligence and academic skill is well aware of the damage done to the working class by the criminal maneuverings of Wall Street and the banking industry.  The rising homeless and impoverished population consists of your fellow citizens who were not unemployed or disenfranchised by choice but by circumstances beyond their control.  

If you are not among their number, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one!
> ...





 "...inequitable wealth distribution in America."


Evidence of how clueless one is begins and ends when they refer to said 'distribution."

Wealth, earnings, are not 'distributed' in other than a totalitarian state....

...here, they are earned.



You might advance your ability to make more educated judgments by incorporating the following...

"The adolescent, the Marxist, and the Liberal dream of fairness, brought about by the state. Silly. This would mean usurping the society decision that the skilled worker is entitled to higher pay than the unskilled. This decision is never pronounced by any authority other than the free market. It was arrived at via the interaction of human beings perfectly capable of ordering their own affairs."

It is from David Mamet's "The Secret Knowledge."

Pick up a copy.


Wise up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one!
> ...



"But I'm equally sure you know that everyone who qualifies for some form of government assistance is not a ten-percenter but has fallen onto hard times through no fault of their own."

Mikey,......even you will get a good laugh about that when you sober up.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> "...inequitable wealth distribution in America."
> 
> ...


There are many ways to "earn" money.  One way is to work very hard at an honest job and take home barely enough to live on.  

Another way is to prostitute oneself in any of a variety of ways.

And if you watched the _Sopranos_ TV series you will recall that some of _Tony's_ goons were good "earners."  

Even Bernie Madoff "earned" a lot of money -- until he got caught.  

But such distinctions mean nothing to brainwashed right wing Tories whose implanted, one-dimensional view of the world is fixed and inflexible.  For them, only the One Percent "earns."  Everyone else is one kind of parasite or another.  



> You might advance your ability to make more educated judgments by incorporating the following...
> 
> "The adolescent, the Marxist, and the Liberal dream of fairness, brought about by the state. Silly. This would mean usurping the society decision that the skilled worker is entitled to higher pay than the unskilled. This decision is never pronounced by any authority other than the free market. It was arrived at via the interaction of human beings perfectly capable of ordering their own affairs."
> 
> It is from David Mamet's "The Secret Knowledge."


The current discourse on internal economic inequity had no place during the decades between the 40s and the 80s, an era in which a progressive tax rate and a host of protective federal regulations enabled the growth and sustenance of a productive and contented middle class.  Then came Ronald Reagan, the man from General Electric, who initiated the incremental disassembly of that carefully constructed era and opened the pathway to the economic circumstances we're seeing today.  

But your Mamet, who is nothing but a paranoid Zionist and Milton Friedman convert (after making a few bucks) ignores that period in American history which came closest to what this Nation was intended to be until the right wing contamination and infectious greed took hold.  

And here we are, courtesy of the free market and all the little brainwashed right wing toadies who believe they will benefit from it someday.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If the best you can do is ad hominem nonsense you would do better to say nothing and accept that which you know to be true but which makes you uncomfortable.  

If the right-wing fantasy in which all public assistance is summarily canceled became reality, within a month the most depressing scenarios of the Great Depression would be resumed and sections of most American cities would assume an Orwellian character.  And you and your lot would insist the cause of it is laziness, drug addiction, and communism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 24, 2012)

MikeK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



1. "Another way is to prostitute oneself in any of a variety of ways."
Surprised at you, Mikey.
Just plain hyperbole.
'Yes, sir' to the boss is not prostituting oneself. It probably is a social skill.


2. "...brainwashed right wing..."
Got that backwards, Mikey...

This, from Prager's "Still The Best Hope"...

Leftism is so pervasive, that if applied to any other way of looking at life, it would be widely recognized as a form of brainwashing! Image a person who attended only fundamental Christian schools from preschool through graduate school, who never saw a secular, let alone anti-Christian, film, and who only read religious books. Most would say that they had been brainwashed. Yet,* we regularly find individuals who only attended secular liberal schools from preschool through college, watched or listened to only Left-of-center television, movies, music, and had essentially no exposure to religious or conservative ideas. Brainwashed? *
	Of course not! Liberals are open-minded!!! The irony here is that the denial itself shows how very effective the brainwashing has been.
	Now, Christians or Jews who have rarely been exposed to secular ideas and values would readily acknowledge same. It is only those on the Left who fool themselves into believing that they have been exposed to all points of view.


3. "..only the One Percent..."
Let's start with this correction: due to the economic and social mobility of this country...there does not exist any perennial "1%."
They're fooling you, Mikey.....see what I mean about being 'brainwashed'?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 24, 2012)

MikeK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



1. "...the most depressing scenarios of the Great Depression would be resumed..."
Nah.


2. Let's continue with the theme of you being brainwashed.
The definition of that the government gives of 'poverty' is bogus.

"Depression" poverty is no home, no heat, no food.
Such, virtually, doesn't exist.

Today, 'poverty' means a little less than you have...and what used to be called middle class.



3. If you have the time, please check out 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/249336-welfare-programs-cause-misery.html


----------

